# do not load aol8.0!!!!!!!



## Glynda333 (Apr 15, 2000)

Since DLing aol 8.0 I have had nothing but trouble. 1st it messed up my colors, my nortons virus, etc. I 've since removed it. I did a sytem restore to fix most of the problems but when I did that it messed up norton worse. I had to uninstall and reinstall nortons about 5 times. Just when I thought I had everything fixed I have this horrible problem of nothing showing up. I cant get any page to load. My control panel, my help page, my restore page are all blank. I cant even get web sites to load. I've uninstalled nortons again, rebooted a dozen times, ran maintenance wizard but so far I'm still coming up with blank pages. I have ME. Can someone PLEASE help me? How can I fix anything if nothing shows up?


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Hi Glynda can see why your frustrated,so has both AOL and Norton been uninstalled now? and have you tried a system restore with them both off, if so?


----------



## Glynda333 (Apr 15, 2000)

Yes I removed both 8.0 and nortons and I still get blank pages. I'm surprised I got this site to load! I even tried getting help from aol but they kept telling me to go to control panel and click on add/remove icon. I just couldnt seem to make him understand I dont see anything on the page when I click control panel!! Ive had alot of puter problems in the past but this one makes me want to cry!!!!


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Im not a tech Glynda and have put out a plea for help,but I was wondering if this might help?.....
This article was previously published under Q221512 
SUMMARY
This article describes how to restore a backup copy of the Windows 98 or Windows Millennium Edition (Me) registry. 
MORE INFORMATION
Under normal circumstances, Windows is capable of detecting and recovering from registry errors automatically. If Windows is incapable of this, a previous copy of the registry can be restored manually. Windows makes and stores a backup of the registry when you start your computer successfully each day. By default, five previous copies or the registry are stored. To restore one of these previous copies: 
Start your computer, press and hold CTRL, and then choose Safe Mode Command Prompt Only from the Windows 98 Startup menu. If you are running Windows Me, start your computer with the startup disk.
At the MS-DOS prompt, type cd\windows\command, and then press ENTER. Where windows is the name of the folder in which Windows is installed.


At the C: prompt, type scanreg /restore, and then press ENTER.
Select the previous registry you want to restore, and then press ENTER.NOTE: A properly working registry has the word "Started" next to the date.


When you receive notification that you restored a properly working registry, press ENTER to restart your computer.


----------



## Glynda333 (Apr 15, 2000)

Well guess what? I cant even do that. When I put the ME start up disk I got a message saying it would only work on an HP Pavilion computer. THATS WHAT I HAVE!!! It jsut kept repeating that message.


----------



## jmatt (Apr 7, 2000)

http://9337387.home.icq.com/main7.html
Cleaning Out AOL From Your Computer


----------



## Glynda333 (Apr 15, 2000)

This is starting to look hopeless. I couldnt get the site that you gave me to come up.


----------



## rivincarn (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi glynda333 Try (if you can) goto Start\settings\control panel\add-remove\windows startup disk\ or www.boootdisk.com (maybe on a friends computer) to get a bootdisk that will work.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Dont lose heart Glynda Ive seen much worse than this solved in here,just needs someone who has seen this before,which they will,the only prob at the moment is its the weekend,and techs a bit thin on the ground till Monday


----------



## jmatt (Apr 7, 2000)

http://9337387.home.icq.com/main7.html
Cleaning Out AOL From Your Computer

Sooner or later, some of you will choose to remove America Online(AOL) from your computer and 
switch to another ISP and browser. I have compiled a list of steps for you to follow, in order 
to make this process easier. AOL makes over 200 setting changes to your computer, so there is no 
guarantee that these steps will go smoothly (although it has gone smoothly whenever I have done 
it for someone), so be prepared to reinstall Windows.

1. Decide which websites in your Favorites list that you want to keep, then write down their 
URL's or copy-and-paste them to a Wordpad document.

2. Click Start - Settings - Control Panel, then double-click Add/Remove Programs. Click on and 
highlight the "America Online" listing, then click Remove to uninstall it. Reboot your computer 
when you are prompted to so the uninstall process can finish.

3. Click Start - Programs - Windows Explorer. Look for any AOL folder(s) either in the main 
root directory or in C:\Program Files. Right-click the AOL folder(s), then click Delete.

4. Click Start - Find - Files And Folders. Type in AOL, then click Find Now. When the list of 
files appears, browse through them carefully and pick out the ones that are associated with AOL. 
Right-click each one, then click Delete. If you are not sure about a particular file, 
right-click it, then click Properties. The information there will tell you what program the file 
is associated with. If the file is not associated with AOL, or you are in doubt, leave it alone. 
This step will bring up some AOL files that are in the C:\WINDOWS and C:\WINDOWS\TEMPORARY 
INTERNET FILES folders. They are safe to delete.

5. Click Start - Run. Type REGEDIT, then click OK. Click the + in HKEY_CURRENT_USERS - Software 
and the + in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE - Software. Scroll down both Software sub-menus and look for an 
"America Online" folder. Right-click on the folder, then click Delete - Yes. Reboot your 
computer after completing steps #2 - #5.

6. Click Start - Settings - Control Panel, then double-click Network (or right-click Network 
Neighborhood on the desktop). Scroll through the list of protocols and look for the ones that 
have AOL in them. Click on and highlight each AOL listing, then click Remove to delete it from 
the list. If the uninstall process has already removed these protocols, you can go to the next 
step without rebooting your computer.

(Note: If you are using a single computer and are not connected to a home network, the only 
protocols you need are Dial-Up Adapter and TCP/IP->Dial-Up Adapter. You may also have Client For 
Microsoft Networks and Windows Logon listed. You do not need NetBEUI, IPX/SPX Compatible, VPN, 
and Ndiswan. You can delete those protocols)

7. Windows 98 users: Click Start - Run, type in MSCONFIG, then click OK - Startup(tab). Check 
the list for any AOL commands. Uncheck and disable them, then click Apply - OK. Reboot your 
computer. If these commands have already been unchecked and disabled, you can go to the next 
step without rebooting your computer.

8. Go here and read step #10. Some Registry changes will need to be made so that MaxMTU can be 
reset to 1500, regardless of whether you are using a 56K dial-up or cable connection.

9. Download and install JV16 Power Tools from here. Activate this utility, then click Registry 
Tools - Tools - Registry Cleaner. After it scans for and brings up the list of invalid entries, 
click Select - All - Remove. This will remove any leftover registry entries for AOL(along with 
any other invalid registry entries that it finds).

10. Shut down and restart your computer.

(Note: If you have been using and want to continue using AOL Instant Messenger, these steps will 
remove it from your computer. You will have to download and reinstall it)

If you want to view some screen shots of the AOL removal process, go here.


----------



## Glynda333 (Apr 15, 2000)

Thanks so much for everyones help. I cant get the site(boootdisk) to come up on mine and its too late to call on a friend so I'll have to try again tomorrow. I did check the HP website (it came up!) on how to load the start up disk. It told me how to do it but not how to fix just the registry, I'd have to reformat and I dont really want to do that.


----------



## rivincarn (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi glynda 
To fix the registry type scanreg /restore (try goint to start\run and typing that) I believe that ive had this problem be4.The windows support page would read somthing like action canceld or page not found and ie would do this on most pages.aol tech told me to replace a certain file and it worked.If i remember this file i will post it.


----------



## Glynda333 (Apr 15, 2000)

I tried typing scanreg/restore in run didnt work, got the error that windows cant find it.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Hi Glynda333 ,

For the empty Control panel let's see if we can do something. IF possible, see if you can download an install Windows Script 5.6. I take it you are running Win ME?

Here's the link:

http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/default.asp?url=/downloads/list/webdev.asp

For the HP Recovery Disk problem, I have a question. Have you ever used the Recoivery disks before? Or is this the first time?
HP Flashes the BIOS as a way to ID the system. The REcovery disks read this Tatoo. IF it isn't there, the recovery stops with that error. Have you made any Hardware Changes since you bought the computer?


----------



## rivincarn (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi glynda
Try this copy and past this to your start\run box
c:\windows\command\scanreg /restore
Hope this helps


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

It is not scanreg/restore 

It is scanreg /restore

There's a space after the scanreg. But let's not do that yet. IF you have been doing System Restores etc, restoring a previous registry has been done. Restoring yesterday's registry might be a mistake at this point. 

I'll wait a few minutes to see if you were able to get the Scripting. That might get your control panel back. It's a common problem in Windows Me.


----------



## Glynda333 (Apr 15, 2000)

GOD BLESS YOU MOSAIC!!!!! I can see pages again. Not only did the control panel come up but so did the restore and help page. WOW!!! Now do you think it would be o.k. to reinstall the live updates on norton? I reinstalled norton but not the updates.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Glynda,

I'm glad to hear that. Yes. Those are all related. It can be a jscript.dll misisng or corrupted or a registry problem. The install corrected it for you. 
For the Norton, make a restore point first. Then try the updates. I am about to sign off, but you may have a very serious problem in the future if your Recovery disk is not available. Have you ever used the disks? 

Mo


----------



## Glynda333 (Apr 15, 2000)

No I've never used them. I think HP support said the reason they wouldnt work is because of window updates. There was a long list of how to start the disks but I didnt finish that because they wouldnt let me pick what I wanted to DL. Does other people have problems with Norton?


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

The HP recovery disk is probably not the right one. It's been known to happen. Windows Updates have nothing to do with that error message. I have an HP and the Disks should run. You need a new set. And you need to be sure it is the correct set for your system. It is either a problem with the Recovery disk or the Tatoo on your Motherboard is missing. Either way, it's HP's mistake and they should correct it. Don't let it slide. The numbers have to match or the error you got comes up and the Recovery doesn't proceed. That Tech is wrong. 

Norton has been known to cause people problems. You should be sure you have the correct version of Norton for your Operating system. And you have an HP so it's a good bet it came with Mcafee. If you havent uninstalled that, you should.


----------



## Glynda333 (Apr 15, 2000)

I did uninstall Mcafee. How do I get the right start up disks? They came with the puter when I bought it. Sorry to keep you up. Its 3:15 a.m. here and I'm tired too. Thank you again so much for fixing my problem!


----------



## rivincarn (Feb 19, 2003)

Try to look through your restore disk under windows and look for a folder related to bootdisk.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

You're welcome. I hope it continues to function. Looks like we're in the same time zone. 

If the recovery CD's are not working, you'll have to get in touch with HP. Be sure to let them know about the message you get. That you have never used them before and that you have been told it is a Tatoo problem and you either need new Disks or your Motherboard is not Tatooed. Don't let them give you a line of nonsense like that Tech. No Software install is going to result in that message.





Mo


----------



## Glynda333 (Apr 15, 2000)

O.k. Mosaic I'll be sure and tell them and thanks again. And Rivincan told me to look for boot folder, I did but it wasnt there.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Hi Glynda,its a bit better situation since I last spoke to you at the beginning isnt it lol, as soon as I saw that Mosaic1 was on the case I knew you were in good hands,she sure is some very clever lady,one of the best,glad to see its working ok again,I too have ME and have had no end of probs with Norton products,so much so I dont have them anymore,I use AVG as an anti~virus,if you really want a boot disk you can try here if you like http://www.bootdisk.com/original.htm ......anyway best of luck Glynda.....happy computing....take care

Mo well done once again,not seen you around much of late ......


----------



## Glynda333 (Apr 15, 2000)

Mosaic is really good, thank God for her because I was on the verge of tears last night. I went to the boot site and which one do I choose? ME-OEM or ME-Custom, No Ramdrive? Also I was looking at the back of my puter and noticed all this black dust around the vents so I cleaned it out and now my puter is making a loud noise. What did I do wrong? And the virus you mentioned AVg I think, I've never heard of it, where do you get that and it must be better than nortons if you switched.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, Just popping in to help a bit- the dust you loosened around the power supply fan, I would think would not do much good, you have to keep the fan from turning when you mess with it (goes for any bearing type- you dont want them spinning without power to them) Just hold the fan blades in place, blow dust out with air or use a soft clean unused paintbrush. Can't say exactly what the loud noise is, but sounds like the fan is about to go, they are replaceable but tricky and you should not open any power supply....very shocking results can happen, even when it is unplugged!!!!!!!! You almost have to open the case to do any cleaning operation right. You will need to get dust out of lots of places, sounds like. Do not scratch or drop anything onto the motherboard! 
AVG antivirus is not neccessarily better than Norton...it has less problems, though if you ask me....it updates frequently, so you need to check for those when you are online, it catches lots of viruses but no AV catches them all, especially the Trojan worms....there are plenty of online scanners and free programs that catch those for you. Norton can have some conflicts with other programs, and has a bunch of complicated settings, etc that some people/computers just have problems with, especially if you are using an entire Suite with other programs from Symantec. 
Choose the OEM bootdisk, it is generic for most computers. Hope this helps


----------



## Glynda333 (Apr 15, 2000)

Thanks Byteman for everything and a big thanks to Mosaic. The noise has gone down some so its not as bad. There just so much black dust it was awful! Anyway, I'm gonna check out the AVG virus.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Hi Glynda,Looks like byteman beat me too it lol, you can get the AVG anti virus here http://www.grisoft.com/html/us_downl.htm?session=3999dbc0449693f4a7c7395da5bd0256 I think you will like it,I can vouch for the fact it does its job well,about the fan you should clean round those vents as byteman says about once a month,but no poking inside them please,it maybe there was so much in there that you can hear the fan more now,some computers are noisier than others ....take care 

Ps: AVG is free lol.......


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Thanks for all the compliments, guys. I am blushing. 

I use AVG too. It's free and so far has been good to me. I also occasionally go and have a free online scan to get a second opinion. It never hurts.


----------



## Glynda333 (Apr 15, 2000)

The noise has quieted down so its not too loud now. I was amazed at the amount of black dust! Anyway thanks again for everyones help. I'm definitely going to check out AVG and NEVER DL another AOL update!! That was a nightmare! Thanks again everyone!!!


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Glynda- Hmm I use AOL 8.0, and did have trouble after downloading that, however I recently got a CD for 8.0, and it seems to be running great. There are some minimum requirements for using 8.0, memory-wise, CPU speed, too. That could have been part of the problem, but if you have a fairly new computer, not too likely. Sounds more like just a bad download- there are things like junkware (which a lot of posters here are dealing with, using SpyBot Search and Destroy, or Ad-Aware 6.0, other apps to get rid of) virus/worms, computer settings, and so forth that can cause a problem with downoading....not to mention the AOL software itself.... well, glad your computer seems better and if there are any future problems, get back here for some help.


----------



## kindheart (Jun 29, 2003)

after using aol for a couple years we naturally upgraded to 8.0 shortly after we finnally finished the long download we noticed we started having trouble with our systems we thought that it might be a virus so we tried everything to clean the files with no evail. when we had enough we decided to just cut our loss and get a new computer. only after getting our computer did a friend tell us about aol 8.0 what ever you do stay away from this service.....there is a glitch in the programing that will slowly distroy your files and dont bother trying to get help from aol they say there is nothing wrong with their service....just keep paying the bill i have since found another server and have kep a close eye on my files so far so good good luck to the rest of you out there


----------



## yul (Feb 11, 2003)

yeah stay away from AOL 8.0................COS AOL 9.0 IS HERE NOW !!!!


----------



## CWadd38097 (Jul 26, 2003)

I'm not sure why you are having a problem with AOL. I am a beta tester for AOL and i test every version of AOL as it is published. I've never heard of any kind of problem like the one you are having. I will look into it and talk to some other beta testers and see what they say.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, , CWadd38097--- you have replied to an old thread which was reopened by Yul...and by kindheart.....the original poster may not be around, but no harm done as other users may see what you posted and get some help.....anyway::

To those reading that do use AOL: There is a built in "Fix" feature, available for those using 7.0 up, that will check the connection, modem settings, etc. and repair them. I have used this a few times- it can be hard to get it to complete if you hare having a really bad disconnect problem, but even if it does not seem to finish, the repair is usually made and a restart of the AOL program, not the whole computer, makes the connection work much better. I find that the main problems usually involve people who have too many installed versions of AOL, wrong modem settings, old modems still left with drivers in system, and so forth... the auto fix is available by clicking the "Help" tab up at the top of the AOL window- then click "AOL Help" on that window, click "Fix it For Me" in the middle...follow the prompts, and remember to turn off your antivirus program, especially AVG which seemed to get in the way slightly... the fix usually completed for me when AVG was temporarily switched off.


----------

